# Please keep this email for future reference.



## H-C

Hi all,

I need the translation for:

"Please keep this email for future reference"

as the email contains sign up details etc.

so far I have:

"Halten Sie diese Email für Ihre Referenz"
 
Is this any good? Thanks in advance.


----------



## berndf

No, that would be meaningless in German. Translated back into English it would mean: "Hold the email in you hands for your credential." 

The translation is: "Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zur späteren Bezugnahme auf." This sounds very "bureaucratic" but I can't think of anything less "heavy". Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## Derselbe

"Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail für spätere Zwecke auf."

"halten" is wrong. "*be*halten" would be okay as well.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> The translation is: "Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zur späteren Bezugnahme auf." This sounds very "bureaucratic" but I can't think of anything less "heavy". Maybe someone else has a better idea.



I though about "Bezugnahme" as well but than switched to Zwecke as I had the same feeling you had.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> I though about "Bezugnahme" as well but than switched to Zwecke as I had the same feeling you had.


Yes, but "Zweck" sounds meaninless; that is why I didn't choose it. If you are asked to keep an email it is of course for *a* purpose.


----------



## Derselbe

"Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail sorgfältig in/bei Ihren Unterlagen auf, da Sie _die angegebenen Informationen[or whatever is written]_ später für X benötigen." seems to be a standard phrase according to a google search for "Bitte bewahren Sie dieses Schreiben".


----------



## berndf

Yeah, German expressions can be very heavy and complicated.  This sounds indeed "normal".


----------



## H-C

Thanks for your help guys! It does seem quite long/heavy though. I just saw:

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail für spätere Referenz

on a google search, would that work?

Thanks again


----------



## berndf

H-C said:


> Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail *sorgfältig* *auf *für spätere Referenz.


- The verb is "aufbewahren", not "bewahren". You cannot drop the "auf".
- In this context "Referenz" would mean "credential" (see my first post). You cannot use this word *at all*.

The only possibility is to drop "for future reference" altogether. Adding "sorgfältig" (carefully) makes it sound a bit less banal. If you want it shorter I would go for this.


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

"spätere Referenz" looks to me like a, well, not so good, translation from English..

"Bei den Unterlagen" wouldn't work well in my opinion because normally you keep your e-mails in your files, not with hardcopy documents.

My suggestion:

"Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sie werden die darin enthaltenen Angaben später noch brauchen."

TGIF


----------



## Derselbe

H-C said:


> Thanks for your help guys! It does seem quite long/heavy though. I just saw:
> 
> Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail für spätere Referenz
> 
> on a google search, would that work?
> 
> Thanks again



I also read things like "zu Referenzzwecken". But Bernd is right - this seems to be a wrong translation of the English word reference. The German word "Referenz" means something else. "Referenz" is more a recommendation or quotation than a reference...


----------



## H-C

OK, thanks a lot for your help guys!


----------



## brian

What about:

_Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zur späteren Verwendung auf._


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> I also read things like "zu Referenzzwecken".


Yeah. This would be possible. It changes the meaning from _credential_ to _reference_:
_Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zu Referenzzwecken auf._


----------



## mannibreuckmann

brian said:


> What about:
> 
> _Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zur späteren Verwendung auf._



Genau, Brian. So sehe ich das auch.

Schließlich bedeutet "future reference" für meine Begriffe schlicht und ergreifend, dass man später noch einmal nachliest, was drinsteht.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Genau, Brian. So sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Schließlich bedeutet "future reference" für meine Begriffe schlicht und ergreifend, dass man später noch einmal nachliest, was drinsteht.


Für mich hört sich das fast tautologisch an. Wozu außer zu einer _Verwendung_ soll man etwas denn aufheben. _Referenzzwecke_ ist zwar auch recht unspezifisch, ist aber nicht vollkommen inhaltsleer.


----------



## elroy

I like Bernd's "Bezugnahme."   That's exactly what's meant here.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Wie Bernd bereits festgestellt hat, ist "Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zur späteren Bezugnahme auf" wirklich gräßliches Beamtendeutsch. 

Und es bleibt die Antwort auf die Frage auf der Strecke, *wer *auf *was *Bezug nehmen soll.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Yeah. This would be possible. It changes the meaning from _credential_ to _reference_:
> _Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zu Referenzzwecken auf._



I don't see how adding "Zwecke" could change the meaning of "Referenz" or any other word it might be attached to. My understanding of "Referenz" is recommendation or quotiation. I don't see how it could ever have the meaning or "reference" as meant her.

I'd translate "Bitte bewaren sie es zu Referenzzwecken auf." with:
"Please keep it in order to use it as a letter of recommendation."


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Hier wird for future reference erklärt.

Entsprechend könnte man formulieren:

"Bitte bewahren Sie diese Mail zur späteren Einsichtnahme auf."

Mit Referenzen im Sinne von Empfehlungen hat das Ganze wohl weniger zu tun.


----------



## elroy

mannibreuckmann said:


> Wie Bernd bereits festgestellt hat, ist "Bitte bewahren Sie diese Email zur späteren Bezugnahme auf" wirklich gräßliches Beamtendeutsch.


 Der englische Satz ist auch nicht gerade ein Alltagssatz (wobei er zugegebenermaßen doch etwas weniger hochgestochen wirkt als der deutsche Satz). 





> Und es bleibt die Antwort auf die Frage auf der Strecke, *wer *auf *was *Bezug nehmen soll.


 Das geht doch aus dem Zusammenhang hervor.  H-C hat uns gesagt, dass die E-Mail "sign-up details" enthält.  Um diese dann später zu holen, ruft man die E-Mail wieder ab.

Auf Englisch: _You should keep the e-mail so you can* refer to it* later to get the sign-up details.

_Na ja, jetzt, wo ich darüber nachdenke, bin ich der Meinung, dass man im Deutschen nicht sagen würde, dass man "auf die E-Mail _Bezug nehmen_ würde, um die Details zu holen".  Oder doch?

Wie würde man denn meinen englischen Satz übersetzen?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich würde sagen:

refer to => nachlesen


----------



## brian

elroy said:


> Der englische Satz ist auch nicht gerade ein Alltagssatz



Doch! It's perfectly natural and not at all officialese-sounding to me. I have no problem saying to someone, "You'd better save that email ... for future reference." It means of course "just in case you have to refer to it later," but that's much longer.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Auf Englisch: _You should keep the e-mail so you can* refer to it* later to get the sign-up details._



Yes, I agree that this is the sense, but this sounds a bit long-winded to me.

If anything, "Please keep this email for future reference" is probably the most normal, standard, and shortest version I can think of.


----------



## elroy

brian said:


> Doch! It's perfectly natural and not at all officialese-sounding to me. I have no problem saying to someone, "You'd better save that email ... for future reference." It means of course "just in case you have to refer to it later," but that's much longer.


 I agree that it's natural, and I've said it several times before, but to me, it's definitely a higher-register phrase.  People who aren't well educated or well read would be more likely to say something like "Hold on to that e-mail because you'll need it later" or something like that.

Anyway, I did concede that "for future sentence" is less stilted than the German phrase (which was an understatement), precisely because like you, I do find it natural - but higher-register as I said.  "Higher-register" does not mean "unnatural" or "stilted." 





> Yes, I agree that this is the sense, but this sounds a bit long-winded to me.


 I didn't mean that that would be more natural or more common; I was just trying to explain the meaning.

Anyway, back to the German sentence: I thought of "nachsehen," but I don't think there's any way to work that, or a derivation thereof, into our original sentence without making it excessively long.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Stimmt. "Nachsehen" in ein Nomen umzumodeln funktioniert nicht, "einsehen" aber durchaus.

Insofern halte ich "zur späteren Einsichtnahme" für passend.


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> Mit Referenzen im Sinne von Empfehlungen hat das Ganze wohl weniger zu tun.



Und aus genau diesem Grund halte ich das deutsche Wort "Referenz" für gänzlich falsch. Egal ob mit "-zwecke" oder ohne.


----------



## Derselbe

elroy said:


> Na ja, jetzt, wo ich darüber nachdenke, bin ich der Meinung, dass man im Deutschen nicht sagen würde, dass man "auf die E-Mail _Bezug nehmen_ würde, um die Details zu holen".  Oder doch?



Nein. "Auf die E-Mail Bezug nehmen" bedeutet, dass du dich auf sie beziehst. Also wenn du mit einem Dritten über die E-Mail sprichst.

Wenn du zu jemandem sagst: "Sie haben in Ihrer E-Mail geschrieben, dass ..." Dann nimmst du Bezug auf die E-Mail. 

Die E-Mail nochmals lesen ist etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## elroy

Genau, Derselbe.  Aus genau diesen Gründen nehme ich meinen obigen Kommentar (im ersten Beitrag) zurück.  (Ich hatte nicht gut darüber nachgedacht.)  "Refer to" kann im Englischen verschiedenes bedeuten, und in diesem Fall ist "Bezug nehmen" nicht die richtige Bedeutung.

"To refer to something" can mean to mention it or at least to allude to it, but it can also mean (as in this case) to consult it, to turn to it, usually for information.

More examples:

Please refer to the instruction manual for information on how to operate the machine.
Please refer to the WRF guidelines if you are in doubt about whether a thread topic is acceptable.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, folks:

Just encountered exactly this question at work and discussed it with my native German-speaking colleagues. The best solution is "Für Deine (Ihre) Unterlagen". This makes it clear that you aren't necessarily communicating anything new or especially interesting (like a summary of a decision just reached), but that the involved parties might like to save the information (e.g., e-mail) for the future, in case the issue at hand should ever come up again.

Best,
Alex


----------

